# Tusq Picks



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So I was browsing L&M today and spotted these little puppies










They are 0.88 jazz style picks... or that's what I always called these things and they are surprisingly good. I'm not really sure their Warm, Bright and Deep really hold up, but there is a distinct sound with each.

Anyhow, thats all there is to that. Give em a try.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

I bought them all when I was on my pick buying spree (don't ask). I like the feel, but eventually figured I want a bit more give from my picks and these are hard as rock. The big shapes are interesting too. Try dropping them on hard surface and you can tell the difference in their sound and material right away. Be careful though, I think they can break if they take a hard hit...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I just saw these tonight, was intrigued and went for it. I find when I dont have anything else to buy I just come home with weird picks.

I'll keep an eye out for the different styled ones. I love a hard pick but find sometimes the sheer thickness to obtain the firmness is a detriment, these dont suffer that fate


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

You mean you guys just dont cut bits of your credit cards?

Ill have to give these a try


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

elburnando said:


> You mean you guys just dont cut bits of your credit cards?
> 
> Ill have to give these a try


If I were to do that man, then how could I buy more picks? You crazy fool!


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> If I were to do that man, then how could I buy more picks? You crazy fool!


I always get wierd looks at the cash desk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

elburnando said:


> I always get wierd looks at the cash desk


We won't talk about the razor lines on my old driver license. Let's just say it made for some interesting traffic stops.....


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> We won't talk about the razor lines on my old driver license. Let's just say it made for some interesting traffic stops.....


Yeah...


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I love trying out different picks, but haven't picked up a Tusq yet. I've really been hooked on the wooden ones lately. Here's a little sample of some of the shapes and materials I've tried.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

polyslax said:


> I love trying out different picks, but haven't picked up a Tusq yet. I've really been hooked on the wooden ones lately. Here's a little sample of some of the shapes and materials I've tried.
> 
> View attachment 447476
> 
> ...


I have much to learn.

I could mail you one of each of them, I have 4/2/2. Pm me your address. This way I can add to the insanity 

How do you like that metal tipped Dava? I love mine. It has something about it I cannot put my finger on, but its there and I like it.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> How do you like that metal tipped Dava? I love mine. It has something about it I cannot put my finger on, but its there and I like it.


Well put. I find with all the Davas including the metal tip that I really like the way they feel but I can't explain why.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

polyslax said:


> I love trying out different picks, but haven't picked up a Tusq yet. I've really been hooked on the wooden ones lately. Here's a little sample of some of the shapes and materials I've tried.


How do the blue chip compare with the dunlop primetones? I have all shapes of the primetones, w texture and without, in thicknesses from .7mm thru 3mm. I wanted to eventually try the bluechip but like I said, figured I like a bit of give in my picks. I see you like your acrylic, have you tried the D'Addario Acrylux series? I have the Reso and the Nitra, and they are both amazing for what they are, with perfect shape, slope and polish. The Nitra being a bit softer on the attack.

Also a cool pick I tried lately is the Ibanez Elastomer pick, some sort of rubber from Du pont. Soft material with a lot of give and attack much like finger picking would produce. I can reccomend the hard type, haven't tried the soft ones...


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I like the sound of the metal Dava, but I'm always paranoid about it going near my guitar's finish.

For the most part I prefer generic Dunlop Tortex (.73 through 1.14). I like the sound of the string biting into the pick material, and these seem to do that best. Plus they're cheap, so once one looses that bite I toss it for another one.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have been using them for some time. The yellow and the white. The only issue is they wear out really fast so I have to buy way more pics than I used to. Almost like a new addiction I have to pay for. 

Before them I used the red jazz 3 pics for like 30 years. Once I started using the Tusq picks the jazz 3's feel slow and clunky to me.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

The medium (yellow) is what I use 99% of the time. The harmonics/detail pops right out with those.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I find them way too bright on acoustic guitar, shrill almost. Not sure if I even bothered to try them on electric. Otherwise good quality product.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I've tried those Tusq picks and they are good! 

The great thing about picks is that they relatively cheap to get and can make a nice difference in your playing and tone! 
I was using the Dunlop Meshuggah ones but I switched over to these and they have been amazing and last a lot longer! 

They have a nice indent for your index finger and thumb when holding. They are thicker but I find that they are super comfortable and feel like a thinner pick due to the indents for the fingers...not to mention they are easy to hold and grip. I tried the 2.0 and the 3.0 and can use either with no issue but prefer the 2.0.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

superfly said:


> How do the blue chip compare with the dunlop primetones? I have all shapes of the primetones, w texture and without, in thicknesses from .7mm thru 3mm. I wanted to eventually try the bluechip but like I said, figured I like a bit of give in my picks. I see you like your acrylic, have you tried the D'Addario Acrylux series? I have the Reso and the Nitra, and they are both amazing for what they are, with perfect shape, slope and polish. The Nitra being a bit softer on the attack.
> 
> Also a cool pick I tried lately is the Ibanez Elastomer pick, some sort of rubber from Du pont. Soft material with a lot of give and attack much like finger picking would produce. I can reccomend the hard type, haven't tried the soft ones...


I prefer the Blue Chip to the Primetone. In fact there's something about the material used in the Primetone that I just don't like from a grip point of view.

I've also given up on acrylics. I just don't like that "chirp" you get when the pick contacts a string. Once I heard it I couldn't unhear it and it grated on me.

I'm definitely going to seek out those Ibanez picks. I think finger to string is still my favourite sound, though not always practical, for me, so if they can get that vibe I'm in. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Tusq picks are probably my favourite right now. I like then thin yet stiff. Except for the keeping a grip on them part. I tried the Dava picks and just could not bond with the overlay on them. I am just as likely to be using the rounded corner of the pick as the pointy part, depends on what I am playing and the sound I want to get.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Cool tip. I'll pick up a pack of Tusqs next time I'm at L&M.



polyslax said:


> I'm definitely going to seek out those Ibanez picks. I think finger to string is still my favourite sound, though not always practical, for me, so if they can get that vibe I'm in. Thanks for the tip!


It's interesting that you mention the finger to string sound. I also like picks that let me sound more consistent, whether I'm hybrid picking or using legato. The red Jazz III's do that for me, but I'm always up for something new as well.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I am just as likely to be using the rounded corner of the pick as the pointy part, depends on what I am playing and the sound I want to get.


Agreed there. I hardly ever use the pointed tip of the pick, pretty much always use the "shoulders"... not sure if that's the right term.



Grab n Go said:


> It's interesting that you mention the finger to string sound. I also like picks that let me sound more consistent, whether I'm hybrid picking or using legato. The red Jazz III's do that for me, but I'm always up for something new as well.


Thinking about it further, I realize I tend to really choke-up on the pick and sort of play with a bit of my index finger and a bit of pick... weird.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

superfly said:


> Also a cool pick I tried lately is the Ibanez Elastomer pick, some sort of rubber from Du pont. Soft material with a lot of give and attack much like finger picking would produce. I can reccomend the hard type, haven't tried the soft ones...


Do you know of a Canadian source for these picks? I found some in the US... a 3 pack for $12, cool...$28 shipping, nope!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

polyslax said:


> Thinking about it further, I realize I tend to really choke-up on the pick and sort of play with a bit of my index finger and a bit of pick... weird.


I do the same thing! I'm no longer alone


----------



## Kelownaguitarlessons (Sep 22, 2020)

I like the sound and feel of the Tusq picks, but they wear very fast compared to the Jazz iii i usually use…


----------



## desolation_angel (2 mo ago)

When I first found Tusq picks I was obsessed with the glass-like tinkle they made when you drop 'em on to a coffee table. I do like them as a decent (and not terribly expensive) all-rounder.

I, too, love dabbling in different picks... for acoustic I haven't found better than Bluechip.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

polyslax said:


> Do you know of a Canadian source for these picks? I found some in the US... a 3 pack for $12, cool...$28 shipping, nope!


I bought several packs on the amazon.ca, right when they become available, for like 10 buck per pack (3 picks). I find the feel equivalent to one or two gauges down from the celluloid or delrin counterpart, ie 1mm feels maybe softer than .73mm (meduim) celluloid, and I find 1.2 matches it well. That's hard elastomer, haven't tried the soft ones. 



https://www.amazon.ca/Ibanez-Elastomer-BEL14ST12-1-2mm-Teardrop/dp/B077FNM21D/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3LDM9XCWMMDRV&keywords=ibanez%2Belastomer%2Bpicks&qid=1668112766&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIwLjgyIiwicXNhIjoiMC4wMCIsInFzcCI6IjAuMDAifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=ibanes%2Belas%2Caps%2C122&sr=8-1&th=1



looks like amazon.ca still has them, but the prices are all over the place. 12 bucks for the soft ones seems about right, but 20 for the triangle hard ones seems excessive. Just wait a bit and see if the price or availability changes...


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

polyslax said:


> Agreed there. I hardly ever use the pointed tip of the pick, pretty much always use the "shoulders"... not sure if that's the right term.
> 
> 
> Thinking about it further, I realize I tend to really choke-up on the pick and sort of play with a bit of my index finger and a bit of pick... weird.


Using Jazz III since forever, that's what I did for as long as I played, played almost with the flesh of the fingers, that's how tight to the pick tip I held it. And than I became aware of it.

Started using the shoulders of a regular pick and now I working on gripping further and further away from the strings, allowing more "flop" so to speak. Nowadays you can analyze the pick holding style of the great players on instagram and high res videos, and I realized that's the preferred grip for most of the players I admire...


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

superfly said:


> I bought several packs on the amazon.ca, right when they become available, for like 10 buck per pack (3 picks). I find the feel equivalent to one or two gauges down from the celluloid or delrin counterpart, ie 1mm feels maybe softer than .73mm (meduim) celluloid, and I find 1.2 matches it well. That's hard elastomer, haven't tried the soft ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, ordered a set of hard and a set of soft. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I prefer making my own picks out of the bones from the rotten corpse of my enemies.... Gives me that darker sound great for heavy rock !!! 😈


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I haven’t tried a Tusq pick, that I can remember. Interesting. That said, I’m pretty much settled on two kinds of picks I like to use with electric and acoustic.

I’ve tried dozens of different ones and right now I like Fender Tortuga Extra Heavy for my electrics and when I go places. At home, I use the Tortuga on electric and a Blue Chip TD40 on my acoustics. I seem to have settled on picks in the 1-1.25mm range, but the TD60 and TD45 got beaten out by the TD40 for a balance between thump and sparkle on acoustics. The Blue Chips sound great and I’ll take them out sometimes if jamming at a friend’s place where there’s less likelihood of it getting lost.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Early 70's pick. I wonder if I can ger a few hundred $ for it on Reverb or something.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hand me a jazz III and I'm generally a happy camper. Ultex for overall durability but I definitely hear the difference going from ultex to red to black (1.14). I remember people posting that the tips lasted forever on their ultex III's which prompted me to try them. I don't have that experience lol.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

BGood said:


> Early 70's pick. I wonder if I can ger a few hundred $ for it on Reverb or something.
> 
> View attachment 447608


The relic job looks tastefully done as well.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

polyslax said:


> Thanks for that, ordered a set of hard and a set of soft. Looking forward to trying them out.


cool! please compare and report the differences between the soft and hard models. I was afraid the soft ones would be too floppy on the strings and loose a lot of attack... I find the 1.2 perfect for replacing my medium celluloids/.71mm delrins for when I want that finger/thumb "thud" sound...


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

polyslax said:


> The relic job looks tastefully done as well.


Well worn mojo ... 50 years of it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It’s the fossilized walrus slobber pics that you need to get. But they are way above my pay grade so I used fender 351 heavies.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Just picked up a pack at L&M. I like that they're the same size as Jazz 3s. Ill try them out today.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What does "Deep" sound like ...in comparison to "Warm"?


Thanks


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> What does "Deep" sound like ...in comparison to "Warm"?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I would say deep is more like the bass and treble are turned down, and the warm is just a little less bright than the white ones.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Anyone not using these I just shake my head and say "tusq tusq tusq".


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

player99 said:


> I would say deep is more like the bass and treble are turned down, and the warm is just a little less bright than the white ones.


Thats exactly what I've found with these. The deep is more of a full sound, and noticeably deeper. The other two are similar, but the brights have less bass. 
They both give a nice clean, crisp tone. 
The deep ones are my favorites.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

All I use is the Tusq "warm". I haven't tried the other 2 flavors yet. I'm thinking I better order some RFN.

Sold at Next Gen btw


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

About to order a few just to try the *deep *model, which should suit me better than the brights I have on hand. I doubt they'll replace the Blue Chips , butcha ne'er know.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought some! 
im intrigued. Been using a 5 year old Dunlop yellow. Ordered some to test out.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> About to order a few just to try the *deep *model, which should suit me better than the brights I have on hand. I doubt they'll replace the Blue Chips , butcha ne'er know.


I was surprised at how mich of a difference the Deep ones made. I usually practice on my Danelectro U2, my couch guitar. Its generally got a very bright, thin sound when unplugged. With the deep picks it really gives it some bottom end. 

Do they make these picks in full sized, or just the Jazz sized?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

elburnando said:


> Do they make these picks in full sized, or just the Jazz sized?


Not sure what that means. This is what I ordered:









From here:









TUSQ Bi-Angle Picks - 4 Pack Select one of 3 tones and one of 3 gauges


🛒 TUSQ picks, the world's first and only pick with built-in tone. 3 Gauges & 3 Tones: Bright, Warm, and Deep. Bi-Angle shaped ✔️45-day guarantee




graphtech.com


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> Not sure what that means. This is what I ordered:
> View attachment 447763
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those are the big ones. The ones i have are the size of the lil red Jazz 3 picks. It was all they had at L&M, and I wasn't sure if they made other sizes. I still prefer this size for most playing, but I'd like some larger ones aswell.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I think Tusq calls the jazz size *teardrop*, the old Fender 351 size* standard*, and the triangle picks* bi-angle.*


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Graphtech owes me royalties at this point I think.

This is what I like to see around here, sharing shit. Of course it doesn't help me any when I am the one suggesting it, but at the same time there are a lot of picks mentioned in this thread I am now dying to get my hands on.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@Mark Brown PM’d you.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

superfly said:


> I bought several packs on the amazon.ca, right when they become available, for like 10 buck per pack (3 picks). I find the feel equivalent to one or two gauges down from the celluloid or delrin counterpart, ie 1mm feels maybe softer than .73mm (meduim) celluloid, and I find 1.2 matches it well. That's hard elastomer, haven't tried the soft ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received the soft elastomer picks yesterday. Interesting picks for sure. At 1.2 mm they're fairly thick but also quite soft and bendy. I love the rubbery feel of them and the rather soft, dead attack against the strings. They bend nicely on a strum. I like them a lot and now I'm more curious about the hard version... shipping can be so mysterious with amazon, apparently both sets shipped on the same day, I received the soft ones on Nov 13 and the hard ones are supposed to arrive between Dec 4 and 23. I guess the hard ones are on a boat from somewhere in Asia.


----------



## Craig Beck (2 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> So I was browsing L&M today and spotted these little puppies
> 
> View attachment 447469
> 
> ...





Mark Brown said:


> So I was browsing L&M today and spotted these little puppies
> 
> View attachment 447469
> 
> ...


This looks interesting...Will Check these out.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

polyslax said:


> I received the soft elastomer picks yesterday. Interesting picks for sure. At 1.2 mm they're fairly thick but also quite soft and bendy. I love the rubbery feel of them and the rather soft, dead attack against the strings. They bend nicely on a strum. I like them a lot and now I'm more curious about the hard version... shipping can be so mysterious with amazon, apparently both sets shipped on the same day, I received the soft ones on Nov 13 and the hard ones are supposed to arrive between Dec 4 and 23. I guess the hard ones are on a boat from somewhere in Asia.


Been thinking about trying these for a while. Maybe it's time to pick some up.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> Maybe it's time to pick some up.


You can use them for picking downstrokes also (sorry, I just couldn't resist!).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> You can use them for picking downstrokes also (sorry, I just couldn't resist!).


And some swing both ways. Or what a former bandmate called *in-your-endo*, then laugh as if he's never cracked it and we'd never heard it before.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

polyslax said:


> I received the soft elastomer picks yesterday. Interesting picks for sure. At 1.2 mm they're fairly thick but also quite soft and bendy. I love the rubbery feel of them and the rather soft, dead attack against the strings. They bend nicely on a strum. I like them a lot and now I'm more curious about the hard version... shipping can be so mysterious with amazon, apparently both sets shipped on the same day, I received the soft ones on Nov 13 and the hard ones are supposed to arrive between Dec 4 and 23. I guess the hard ones are on a boat from somewhere in Asia.


Thanks for reporting back. The hard pick does not bend (as much), but the soft attack is there, I think you'll like it too. Mine I think were shipped from the States. I think Amazon experiments with new products, does not like to stock too much locally if the stock doesent move...


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

superfly said:


> Thanks for reporting back. The hard pick does not bend (as much), but the soft attack is there, I think you'll like it too. Mine I think were shipped from the States. I think Amazon experiments with new products, does not like to stock too much locally if the stock doesent move...


The hard elastomers actually came in yesterday (quite a bit sooner than expected). Fantastic feeling picks for me. They aren't much stiffer than the softs, but the actual material they're made of feels a bit harder and smoother. Still quite flexible at 1.0 mm and retaining that nice organic attack on the strings. Yes, organic is the word that comes to my mind... kind of soft, supple and smooth. Definitely one of my favourite picks and will be in heavy rotation. Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

polyslax said:


> The hard elastomers actually came in yesterday (quite a bit sooner than expected). Fantastic feeling picks for me. They aren't much stiffer than the softs, but the actual material they're made of feels a bit harder and smoother. Still quite flexible at 1.0 mm and retaining that nice organic attack on the strings. Yes, organic is the word that comes to my mind... kind of soft, supple and smooth. Definitely one of my favourite picks and will be in heavy rotation. Thanks again for the tip!


Amazing, glad you like them! Organic is the perfect description, softer attack while keeping the treble in. Depending on your preference, and if a thumb like attack is what you are after, try the 1.2mm, they are quite different from the 1.0mm, and my favourite of the series.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... have been using the Tusq picks for a few years now, and just love them. Previously was using the Tortex .88 (green) tear-drop & standard picks, and then the red ones for acoustic playing.

And of course i always keep a few extra milk & bread bag clips!
[lol brings back party memories of stunned looking girls watching as i anxiously rifled through their fridges looking for milk bag clips, when i forgot mine ... there's ALWAYS one at the bottom, at the back, under the drawers!]

I gravitate between the (bright, white) standard and tear-drop .88mm, 1mm, and 1.14mm, and then (beige) .68mm or .88mm for acoustic playing.

My only complaint is that the white & beige picks wear very quickly, after a few days (don't mind this so much as the picks are awesome) ... and availability of the packs i need.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 447493


... yeah, just realized ... ya can't get those plastic bread & milk bag clips anymore, as they have been banned as single purpose plastic in Canadastan no? ... and the new ones are cardboard, can hardly go Zakk Wylde with them booooo ...

Holy shit la merde ... am sittin' on a gold mine!!!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I've tried all of them. The different versions (dark, warm, bright) do change the attack. I would say the flexibility feels different for each, even if they are the same thickness.

Not for me, but totally see the appeal. I'm more of a Dunlop Max Grip Carbon Fiber Jazz guy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just to give them a second chance, I got a package of four dark triangle models. So far they're okay, kind of par with the Red Bear, Wegen, and Gravity picks (though they all have their individual qualities) but unlikely to dethrone the Blue Chip.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Just to give them a second chance, I got a package of four dark triangle models. So far they're okay, kind of par with the Red Bear, Wegen, and Gravity picks (though they all have their individual qualities) but unlikely to dethrone the Blue Chip.


You wanna try the wee little jazz style ones??? 
I know a guy who knows your address who might have some.....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> You wanna try the wee little jazz style ones???
> I know a guy who knows your address who might have some.....


Thanks but no thanks, I’ve never got on with the shape and size. Sometime I’d like to try making wood ones again, lignum vitae maybe. They’d still be rounded triangles though.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I use stainless steel picks, because I got tired of cleaning the pick dust from my guitars .


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I use stainless steel picks, because I got tired of cleaning the pick dust from my guitars .


that's called mojo, ur not supposed to clean it...


----------

